# Paris Tour Boat photos wanted



## karbine (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi All,

Im looking for photos of the Hydrospace boats before/after they went to london.










Heres a photo i have of the boat looking much different in Paris 1985.


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

aka: *Les Bateaux Mouches.*

Recently had look and it seems I've only got pix FROM them, not of them.
But they come in many different shapes so I suppose you only want ones that look like the one in the picture.


----------



## karbine (Oct 29, 2005)

Yep only the Hydrospace boats like this or the boat Le Symphonie would also be good to see again.


----------



## karbine (Oct 29, 2005)

This is the boat im looking for:

http://img92.imageshack.us/img92/9849/3361066407c04f2171ozk6.jpg


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

A whole flotilla here ....
http://www.modelboatmayhem.co.uk/Gallery/Darren_London/imagepages/image42.html
http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/CatamaranCruises.html#anchor981817


----------



## karbine (Oct 29, 2005)

Thanks for the help but ive seen these before. Im looking for photos of them in France really.


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Sorry, but you did say "before/after" they went to London.
I'll try again ...


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

a Paris ....
Tour of each vessel here
http://www.bateauxparisiens.com/OLD-SITE/english/LUNCH-CRUISE.htm#

Lots of pictures here, explore the Restaurant boats pages.
http://www.photosbateauxparisiens.com


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Have you written to the company that built them?
Perhaps the company that ran them in Paris, 
or the company that owns them now?


----------



## Richard Green (Apr 9, 2006)

Karbine,

I'm still on this case. I will have to go out and buy a new box brownie first though. Bear with me.....


----------



## karbine (Oct 29, 2005)

I tried to email them but the email just chucks back at me

bateaux parisiens did own them and i think the Hydrospace Beta is now back over there (see the large photo of how it looked before).

Not sure where it operates though,just i know its in Paris.

Found this tiny photo :










Its name reads REGINE


----------



## Richard Green (Apr 9, 2006)

*Bateaux Mouches*

Hi Karbine,
As promised here are a few pics of the bateaux mouches. I didn't spot the one you're looking for. I took a quick walk today from Pont de l'Alma on the left bank down to Pont des Invalides and back. First pic is the principal tour start point. Then we have "Paname" clapping on a bit. A shot of the figurehead and bridge? DJ's workstation? on the "Galère". I have a about 20 more which I can send over if you're interested....


----------



## karbine (Oct 29, 2005)

Good photos and thanks for trying yet none are the same company i dont think.

I wonder where this boat operates...hmm a real mystery. Ive never been to france myself so dont know too much about the area and so on.

That does look like a DJ workstation and the second photo...whats that ? some old coaster converted haha

Is this area near you:
http://a2k.free.fr/images/france9.jpg ?


----------



## Richard Green (Apr 9, 2006)

This picture was taken in the narrow branch of the Seine on the left bank side of the Isle de la Cité. This is one of the two islands in the Seine in the middle of Paris. The building you see on the right in your photo is the Prefecture de Police - equivalent of Scotland Yard and the road running along between it and the Seine is the famous Quai des Orfèvres. Just to the right of the craft will be the square in front of Notre Dame. As you can imagine there are several other departure points for tour boats apart from the one I showed in my photos. One at the far end of the Isle de la Cité (behind the craft in your photo) at Pont Neuf (which means 'new bridge' but which is in fact the oldest bridge in Paris) and further up the river at Bercy. I'll try to get around and send some shots of the craft at these places.....In the meantime here are another three shots....


----------



## karbine (Oct 29, 2005)

Interesting. Im not sure when that photo was taken but the Beta (prob renamed now) is in france again in paris...somewhere. Maybe try and get some photos of the Le Symphonie too?

Jesus is that workboat or whatever it is (2nd photo) ugly!!


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

*What a coincidence*



karbine said:


> This is the boat im looking for:
> 
> http://img92.imageshack.us/img92/9849/3361066407c04f2171ozk6.jpg


Ben,

I was on board this craft last week. She is operated by Bateaux Parisiens and is now named "Brigitte Bardot". In addition to larger "dining" vessels, Bateaux Parisiens operate a couple of other sightseeing craft which are peculiar trimarans, with the cox'n stuck out for'd in a little perspex pod.

Brigitte Bardot is much as she was in the photograph in your link except the passenger space is now totally enclosed. 

I didn't photograph the boat so unfortunately can't help you there.


----------



## Richard Green (Apr 9, 2006)

*1000 paks*

Ben, The second photo is a sort pusher attached to a glass enclosed covered space like the other craft seen moored in my first post. These, I don't really know if they should be called boats - they're more like greenhouses mounted on barges, have their own motors. I took this ( not very clear) photo on a plate on the side of one of them which shows they're rated for 1000 passengers!....


----------



## karbine (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi Gulpers

Thats a great help, but ive looked her up and you have mixed the names up i think. She's called Juliette Greco. 

Her paint job does look very nice i must say!:










She carried 350 on the River Thames , so 265 is way less than she can hold

Still i cant find any big photos and Bateaux Parisiens email wont work.

A boat with a totally enclosed roof ...it must cook in there in the summer!!

Richard,

1000 passengers is alot! must be a big boat !


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Ben,

Must have misheard the rather pretty madamoiselle in her "welcome aboard" address - or maybe my mind was elsewhere! (Jester) 

My wife reckons she heard "Brigitte Bardot" as well. (?HUH)


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Ben,

Further to my last message. I've just been looking at the Juliette Greco picture again. 
The boat we were on didn't have a ladder on the for'd end and had no open deck space aft. 
The crew had to don lifejackets, pull back sliding doors and stand on the belting when letting go and making fast. (?HUH)


----------



## karbine (Oct 29, 2005)

This is the boat you went on :










Its the updated and newer version of the one im looking for. Yet its all glass and people must cook inside!? is it air conditioned? doubt it is

On both the boats in England & France you have to stand on the sides and slide the doors when throwing ropes. 

Im not sure if on your boat they had the clip in gates so they can leave the doors open but they dont use these on the Thames anymore.


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Ben,

Yes, that's her.

Boarding/disembarking was from the starboard shoulder and there was a clip in gate which allowed the door to be left open to ventilate the "greenhouse". Because of this, I assume that she doesn't have AC fitted. We had cloudless blue skies and the ambient temperature wasn't too high (about 18ºC), however, the open door was certainly appreciated. She must be a real sweatbox in the height of summer. (Thumb)


----------



## karbine (Oct 29, 2005)

I Bet she is. When they operate on the Thames,the person who does the commentary stands at the front under the glass windows and the sun beams down he cooks! and i mean cooks!.


----------



## Richard Green (Apr 9, 2006)

Karbine,

I've located Symphonie. I saw her/it last week moored on the Boulogne bank of the Seine at a boat chandlery and sales place a couple of miles downstream from the Eiffle Tower. I was travelling on the tramway that runs down the opposite bank right next to the river. Unfortunately I didn't have my camera with me. I will do the same trip this Thursday and if she/it's still there I will try to get a photo. The hull and superstucture are painted black. Was this always the case?


----------



## Richard Green (Apr 9, 2006)

Drat and double drat. I took the cam and even got out of the tram to take a photo from the Pont Sevres bridge! First drat was she/it wasn't there anymore and double drat the batteries in the king camera were flat....The search goes on...


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Merdre! [=P]


----------



## Richard Green (Apr 9, 2006)

Gulpers, 8 out of 10. Merde et double merde.....


----------



## karbine (Oct 29, 2005)

Just our luck! haha. 

The hull and whole boat was Blue on the River Thames - Heres a photo of her in London 1996. My father was captain of her.

http://coppermine.galacnet.com/riverthames/albums/userpics/10003/normal_SYMPHONY.jpg


----------



## Phill (Jun 17, 2005)

took this picture of Beta a few years ago in the pool of London.

Phill


----------



## karbine (Oct 29, 2005)

Thats an interesting shot Phill. Was about the late 1990s id say because of the livery. I remember the white livery the Valulla is showing very well.

Must say its a bit odd to see the Beta's door open like that,ropes are a bit messy too.

Nice shot though,would love to see any 1990s shots you have like this,brings back memories.


----------

